# American Chainsaw Series Premier



## twoclones (Nov 26, 2012)

A third show to hit the air waves featuring our Art form, will be Jesse Green's American Chainsaw. First show should be Thursday (29th) on the National Geographic channel. 
Here is a little info on the new show: 
American Chainsaw | National Geographic Channel


----------



## twoclones (Nov 26, 2012)

*Jesse Green Website*

If you're not familiar with Jesse's unusual carving style, his portfolio is at: 
.:: "The "Machine" Jesse Green ::. - Portfolio


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 21, 2012)

I watched an episode and a half last night. It was all I could stand. The language was as bad as Axe Men, way too many words bleeped out. No real carving shown, mostly BS drama. The Machine needs a face shield but I guess that would work on "reality" TV. I flipped to an end of the world show instead of finishing the second episode.


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 21, 2012)

Saw it last nite and that tree turned baseball bat was horrible, it was so out of proportion it wasn't funny. Amazing the crap they put on tv these days.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 23, 2012)

I watched only a few minutes and couldn't take it anymore. 

In the spirit of "Ax Men", with regards to TV programing these days they have hit rock bottom and started to dig.:yoyo:

Of course you can see the motivation is cost. There is no script writers to pay, or if they did they ought to be really cheap. No actors to pay, nothing. Just send a camera crew out, find some morons and tell them "you to can be a star, just do what comes natural". :jester:


----------



## twoclones (Dec 23, 2012)

When the word first went out that someone wanted to make a chainsaw carving reality show, I got a call from Chainsaw Jack asking if he should give 'them' my name. I declined. Good think too because I don't have an apprentice or annoying helpers.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Jan 8, 2013)

greyfox said:


> Saw it last nite and that tree turned baseball bat was horrible, *it was so out of proportion it wasn't funny*. Amazing the crap they put on tv these days.



I thought the same thing -- the bat looked terrible.

I would be willing to look past the trumped up drama if the workmanship / artistry was worthwhile. There was another show a year or so ago where the quality of carving was far better.


----------



## twoclones (Jan 8, 2013)

Apparently there is yet another chainsaw carving reality show being filmed now. Will it be more drama than art?


----------

